# What should I expect when cycling my new tank with filter and water from my old tank?



## Blackmoons (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

It's been quite a while since I cycled a tank and although I know the basics I'm wondering what to expect now since I'm cycling my new 56 gallon with about 4 gallons of water from my old tank and the old tank's filter. I also had a sponge from my new filter sit in the old tank for a week prior to setup. 

I've had the tank running with my two fish (a pleco and a corycat) for a week now and there has been no rise in any levels from neutral. I'm not sure I expected it to have risen that fast given the size of the tank but I'm curious what I *SHOULD* be expecting.

Will I still see the increases in nitrate and nitrite at some point despite the old filter? Or is it possible that in several weeks I'll still have neutral readings and can determine my tank is cycled? I don't want to assume anything is ready if you think it's probably not. 

:?:​


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Seeding the filter with old with def. cycle it quickly. But having only 2 fish means you'll get a 'mini-cycle' when you add more. So a little bump when you add fish or start feeding more. First ammonia, then nitrite. If you blink you'll miss it. Add only a few fish a week and you shouldn't see any issues at all


----------

